# Nuvens Lenticulares!



## Teles (9 Abr 2012 às 21:46)

Boas hoje o céu teve cheio de lenticulares muito brancas , tirei algumas fotos , desculpem a qualidade foi com o telemóvel


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2012 às 22:26)

Eu aqui também vi disso, mas não com tanta pujança que merecesse fotografar.

Boas fotos


----------



## amando96 (9 Abr 2012 às 22:29)

também vi por cá, algumas tinham vários "andares" muito bem definidos, estavam demais, nunca tinha visto assim, foi logo no dia que não levei a câmara comigo...


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2012 às 09:31)

Teles disse:


>


Boas fotos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2012 às 14:31)

Tanta nuvem
Boas fotos Teles, bem conseguidas, e dá para perceber a imensidão de lenticulares que houve por aí


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2012 às 19:43)

Teles, boa partilha


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

Teles disse:


>



Bela foto esta, uma obra de arte.


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2012 às 22:40)

Belas fotos

Um fenómeno que, devido à ausência de grandes serras em Portugal, é raro ter a espetacularidade destas fotos.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2015 às 01:49)

Gumboot shaped Lenticular cloud, Mt Ruapehu, S. Clubb 2012

http://blog.metservice.com/2015/07/weather-for-flying-turbulence/


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 02:12)

Orion disse:


> Gumboot shaped Lenticular cloud, Mt Ruapehu, S. Clubb 2012



É incrível, o céu há-de sempre criar novas formas e nunca deixaremos de nos espantar! Surreal esta nuvem , algo Daliniano.


----------



## actioman (30 Set 2015 às 22:33)

StormRic disse:


> É incrível, o céu há-de sempre criar novas formas e nunca deixaremos de nos espantar! Surreal esta nuvem , algo Daliniano.



Concordo plenamente e não conhecia a palavra! Daliniano de Salvador Dali!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Já que hoje se falou bastante de nuvens lenticulares e de _pileus_, deixo uma foto que fiz no dia 19 de março de 2013, em Moura!


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 01:53)

Se não me engano, a montanha do Pico:






https://www.facebook.com/asasdosacores/?ref=py_c


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Orion disse:


> Se não me engano, a montanha do Pico:
> https://www.facebook.com/asasdosacores/?ref=py_c


Fantástica!  São Jorge em cima à direita.


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2015 às 01:08)

Captar um momento destes deve ser Brutal!!! 

"Moradores da Cidade do Cabo, na África do Sul, acordaram, no domingo, com uma rara formação de nuvens lenticulares, que deixaram muitos a questionar-se se seriam ovnis"


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/acredite-se...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2015 às 19:50)

Uma bonita compilação:
http://strangesounds.org/2015/11/lenticular-clouds-cape-town-pictures-videos.html

Estes _capetonians_ não percebem nada de nuvens já se vê!


----------

